# Creating a Primary Key in PowerPivot



## slow1911s (Jul 19, 2013)

I've imported data to PowerPivot from Excel. The data is split between three worksheets, 65k rows a piece. There is no primary key on the data.

The tables (3) are identical. In order to establish a relationship between the tables, I understand that I need a key. Is there a way to create the key in PowerPivot using a calculated column? There is too much repeating/non-unique data to concatenate rows and do it that way.  And, I'd rather not create it in the source if I can do it all in PP.


----------

